# Castaway sues Princess Cruises



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Castaway sues Princess Cruises
see= 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-18055087


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

As a passenger in those cir***stances, I don't think I would have relied on an anonymous "member of staff" to convey such a message to the bridge. But then, most passengers wouldn't appreciate the responsibility involved - and legally, perhaps passengers can't be held responsible.


----------



## paisleymerchant (Mar 15, 2007)

*Interesting*

Just came across this

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/castaway-sues-princess-cruises-over-ship-s-failure-to-help.html


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Photographic evidence of the vessel. Wonder how they will talk their way out of that. Reckon a few millions coming his way!
I cannot see an apology being of much use - although welcome - as they say watch this space.

Hawkey01


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

this has been done before one photo does not a case make nor a wave a legaly recognised distress signal


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Was in a situation like that on a HA cruise ship,we stopped and picked them up,however the term Castaway is kind of a loose term in this case.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

As was reported a few weeks ago when this story first emerged:

The bird watchers saw a fishing boat; They thought that that someone was waving; They took a photograph; They told someone in the Hotel department and pointed out the boat. 

No one in the Deck department admits to having been told of the Bird Watchers' suspicions.

It was recorded on the bridge that the ship had missed a fishing boat at about the same time and that the fishermen waved to acknowledge this. 

The Bird watchers decided that they had seen the same fishing boat, after seeing on the TV news that it had been found and the survivor rescued - They then reported it properly. 

So can the Company be sued because their Captain mistook a distressed wave for a friendly wave, even if it was the same fishing boat?


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

YES NO WIN NO FEE hope for a shut up payout lots of even richer lawyers


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

I suspect the bird watchers will have trouble booking a cruise in the future. The ambulance chasing lawyer probably already does.
Ian


----------

